# Different Models of Monark Bikes



## NewOrleansFlyer (Aug 29, 2015)

With the posting of a Monark "Charioteer" on this board, I've begun to wonder just how many different models Monark made.  I know the lines are blurry, especially with Firestones out there (I have 2) but does anyone know the names of all the models of cruisers Monark made??  Maybe if we use a benchmark of the 26" Monark frame, and what they actually produced on this frame.  Production years would be a plue..
To start out, I offer the following: (the easy ones)
Monark Deluxe
Monark Super Deluxe
Monark Super Cruiser
Monark Special Cruiser
Monark Ben Hur (I suspect several models in this run)
Monark Gene Autry
Monark Skyliner
Monark Imperial Silver King
Monark Roadster
Monark Deluxe Cruiser
Monark Coupe De Ville
Monark Imperial
Monark Coronet
Monark Holiday
Monark Cycle King


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 29, 2015)

Coronet would be the same frame as the Rocket (I think).


----------



## petritl (Aug 29, 2015)

Holiday


----------



## partsguy (Aug 29, 2015)

Well, you have another wrench in your spokes. Do you want ALL Monark model names for 26" bikes or just the original Monark line until 1957? The 1958-60s models were all built by Huffman alongside Huffy bikes.


----------



## NewOrleansFlyer (Sep 2, 2015)

Would like to stick with pre 1957...


----------



## NewOrleansFlyer (Sep 2, 2015)

Got it toward the bottom of the list...thanks!


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 9, 2015)

Monark Rocket


----------



## Monarky (Nov 9, 2015)

jimbo53 said:


> Monark Rocket
> View attachment 249585




Here are my two Monarks 




Monarky


----------



## mrg (Nov 9, 2015)

Another model (pre-war) Monark Speedster, also sold as a Airman streamliner, and what about the Monark built Elgin & Airman models?, and the Silver King models?


----------

